# Louisiana Swamp Critter



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

One of my friends out by the bayou sent me this photo.
A lot of strange stuff out there…


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Well, that looks like a little different version of mixed marriage.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

This could be the shape of your next box?


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

reminds me of the jackalope


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks like government run healthcare!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

The only important question as far as a Cajun is concerned: What's the best way to cook it?


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I agree with Doc, the shape of your latest box.


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

I'd like to see those guys on the Swamp People tv show tackle one of these! I can hear old Troy now, "Ooowee, we got us a monster on that line".


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

an alligator snapping turtle box…Now that is an idea…!
Charlie… in a gumbo, of course…!


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Whatever it is, it comes with its own cooking pan, just field dress and invert over a nice fire, or if it is a sunny
day just use a few solar reflecting collectors to heat the gumbo. Just make sure you leave an open area so
you can season, stir the gumbo without cooking yourself.


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

I tastes just like chicken!
-don


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Scary, but at least you should be able to out run it, that is if it didn't get a hold of you first!

I am gunna have nightmares now!!


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Another Aliturtle. The make great soup.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Musta drank some water from Fukishima


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Reminds me of my ex. She was always snapping at my [email protected]#!


----------

